# Middle Fork Flathead - been there this year?



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Flying into Schaeffer meadows next week and wondering if anybody has been down there recently and can comment on the wood situation and etc.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Anybody? Anybody? Also wondering about campsites. We have 4-5 days to do the 35 miles, so any info on the good spots would be appreciated.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

What day are you flying in? We are flying on the 7th for 4 nights. If you are going to be off by then maybe let me know whats up with stacks O' Wood.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

It's a short run and you have a lot of time. Take a layover day at a good hiking spot. You can see the sandy beaches from satellite imagery. Watch out for bears and take out at below the salt lick run. With all the time you are taking it's worth it.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

There are several outfitters that run up there, you could try them. I usually talk to Glacier Guides in West Glacier. They are always helfpull and very knowledgeable about the area. I don't know if they outfit on the Middle Fork but they would surely know who does... 

I'm jealous, that's next on our list... How much are your flights if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Hadn't thought about bears - good reason to bring the dog! Sounds like the essex bridge take-out is better than Paola? We are taking out on Sunday the 6th and I can post an update here if that works for you farmer.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

catflipper said:


> Thanks for the advice. Hadn't thought about bears - good reason to bring the dog! Sounds like the essex bridge take-out is better than Paola? We are taking out on Sunday the 6th and I can post an update here if that works for you farmer.


I think your required to hang your food or have bear proof containers. You might want to check into the regs before you go. Not to mention you don't want to have a problem with one while on the river. 

When we floated the SF we hung our cooler, table, dry box, dog food and garbage every night.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

It's grizzly country up there. Nothing to scoff at. We saw hundreds of bear tracks (obviously not from hundreds of bears) while hiking in last year. Mostly grizzly.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

There was a major avalanche at Goat Lick this winter, and according to a friend of mine, there was still a 20' high wall of snow a couple of weeks ago. Should be cool to float past.

The roadside run is still at 12k, so a bit blown out for decent whitewater, but it's dropped enough to run clear and not muddy.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> There was a major avalanche at Goat Lick this winter, and according to a friend of mine, there was still a 20' high wall of snow a couple of weeks ago. Should be cool to float past.
> 
> The roadside run is still at 12k, so a bit blown out for decent whitewater, but it's dropped enough to run clear and not muddy.


What's the deal with the West Glacier run? Might run it with my sister here in about 2 weeks but don't really know what we're getting into. She's got a roll but hasn't paddled anything as cold or as high volume as the MFF. Just trying to get a feel for how hard the run might be.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a gem. Just like the Gallatin. Super easy class III. I would say it's a tiny bit easier than the Gallatin--less busy, fewer but larger rapids, easy to read and run, but a lot colder.

By that time, it will have dropped into really fun flows. If she's still not up for kayaking, my raft's available.

I haven't kayaked it a ton in past years (caught that Lochsa bug), but my 12yo wants to hit it in an inflatable. Look me up.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> It's a gem. Just like the Gallatin. Super easy class III. I would say it's a tiny bit easier than the Gallatin--less busy, fewer but larger rapids, easy to read and run, but a lot colder.
> 
> By that time, it will have dropped into really fun flows. If she's still not up for kayaking, my raft's available.
> 
> I haven't kayaked it a ton in past years (caught that Lochsa bug), but my 12yo wants to hit it in an inflatable. Look me up.


According to the forecast, t's going to drop from high this weekend through perfect midweek to super friendly after next weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

How'd it treat you guys. Just packing up the last dry bags in Kalispell with flights tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

It was great! We flew in with mission mountain aviation out of Ronan and they are great. Flow was a good moderate level. All the wood has been cut out, but there is still the one log jam that requires a hard move right to get around. They want you to have a fire pan and groover but they don't check you in like on most permitted rivers. Saw one griz from the river but no trouble in camp. I would for sure bring bear spray and keep a clean camp. Not a lot of established campsites - we used dry side channels. Mosquitoes were kinda bad but not horrible. Lots of annoying flys but they don't bite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Running the West Glacier stretch this afternoon. Woo hoo!
Buddy of mine was on the same stretch all weekend and said it's clear, cold, and fast.


----------

